# 1939 & 1940 Elgins



## Rivnut (Mar 28, 2020)

Most of the time when I get started on a new project I just sort of dive right in and get started.  This time I actaully thought ahead a took some pictures of the bikes as I got them.  The '39 boys bike I picked up locally last year when my foot was still in a cast (it's  nice to have a wife who willl drive you around) so I basically Inventoried it and started collecting parts.  The '40 girls bike I got off of EBay and it arived in a box on Wednesday. I've inventoried it and find it to be complete except for the Schwinn handle bars and stem. Both will undergo restorations to the best of my ability and I'll try to keep this post updated as I progress.  Something new to me but I'll give it a shot.

The serial number on the boys bike is easy to read, not so much with the girls bike.











The numbers on the BB:
SE
MOD 502 191
SER 86642


----------

